# Looking to create a Fursona



## Quiet269 (Oct 8, 2008)

No idea where to start 

I know what kind of animal I want, I know of a couple of specific markings I'd like, and I have someone commissioned to create the reference sheet for me ^_^

My problem is that I have no idea about a back story for the character. 

Anyone have any tips to help out? I mean I don't even know what people normally mention about their fursona in the bio 

I think at this point I'm just going to start looking through other peoples bio's and seeing what they talk about


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 8, 2008)

Why does it need a backstory?


----------



## Telnac (Oct 9, 2008)

You only need a back story if you feel one is appropriate.  I'm creating an extensive one for mine for 2 reasons.  My fursona was born in the 20th century but is from the 22nd century.  That alone begs for a detailed bio!  Secondly, I've been an amateur writer since I was 8.  While I ultimately chose not to pursue a career in writing (programmers get paid far more on average), any chance I get for practice is a good thing.  That way, when I retire from game programming, I can start a part-time career as a novelist.

But you only need a back story if you want one.  Many fursonas are simply a list of traits, not unlike a character sheet in Dungeons and Dragons.  Likewise, you can create a back story for a character in D&D, but not all characters need a back story.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 9, 2008)

Alrighty then 

assumed too much...

ty


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 10, 2008)

My fursona has a really detailed backstory, but then, I'm a writer.

all you really need is a species, and then perhaps a personality with it. I tend to find that if you get a personality going bits of story will happen all by themselves.


----------



## Yevon (Oct 10, 2008)

well, I desided my Fursona baised on Species (Teddy Bear Hamster) Color (Dark Orange, some white) and traits. All of the traits are part of me; I am artistic, I love stylish hats, I love cheese (and Nomins), and there are parts of my own personality that I love in myslef because my friends love it about me.

To be fair, I think I am an unusual case, and by no means does everyones fursona need to be just like them, there are some that i have seen that are the complete opposites of the "normal," (used ever so lightly due to the fact that I hate  the turm,) day to day person.

Kinda thought that my personal story would help ya, but not sure why...

-Yevon-


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hehe, well I did end up coming up with a basic backstory, and I'm going to have LatiFox  
flesh it out for me (I really am pretty poor when it comes to doing anything more than a basic story board )

For the Story, lets say he was born in the Muromachi Period (1333 - 1573) in Japan. Born of an immigrant merchant family that became stranded outside of Kyoto when they were attacked by a group of thugs or something. Father was killed and Mother was forced to stay in Kyoto. Where she had the Baby (this guy)... Being an immigrant he was constantly ridiculed as a kid, and got into fights often (where he got his scars) until he met a kindly old samurai or something that taught him all he knew.

Grew up as a bodyguard for hire, and ended up getting hired by the wrong group of people who were meddling in dark forces. This ended up getting him struck with some sort of dark magic that gives him the power of transformation and an extended life span. But curses him with a annoying fairy that constantly bugs him to do evil deeds (think Link's Fairy, only... evil) and now he wonders the world doing protection work for those targeted by evil while he searches for a cure to his predicament. Of course in the middle of all this he will inevitably be tricked into doing evil deeds by the fairy.

eh? I still need a name for him. Anyone have any ideas? He is a Cinnamon Sugar Glider.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 14, 2008)

Still lacking a name for this little dude.

Nothing at all comes to mind :-(


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 14, 2008)

well obviously has to be sugar daddy


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

Edit: Neverminds


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 14, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> well obviously has to be sugar daddy


I may use that as a nick-name  But I need one more era specific...

will have to look into it more I guess


----------

